# Xorg runs window managers VERY slowly



## opnet (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm having some issues with my ati radeon 4650 card. It was originally working quite well, just being a little laggy here and there but I rebooted earlier today and when afterwords Xorg would run any window managers VERY slowly, and the video was terrible (couldn't see anything in the right click menu because of lines all over it and it took an actual 5 minutes just to load the menu). With nothing in .xinitrc it loads tmw without any problems but I want to run openbox.

xorg.conf:
http://pastebin.com/KaweDtfU

xorg.0.log:
http://pastebin.com/fh9ZH9iX


----------



## opnet (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried to set the background, which is usually gray with with a bsd devil in it but it turned out like this:


----------



## adamk (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, everything looks pretty much normal in your Xorg log.  DRI and EXA are both enabled and in use.  AIGLX is falling back to software rendering, but that's only necessary for 3D compositing.

Anything interesting show up in 'dmesg'?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

It kind of sounds like hardware problems, maybe with the RAM or the fan on the video card.  If twm works, use it to run something that stresses the GPU, like games/openarena.  If that works okay, then it would point to something wrong with your other window manager.


----------



## adamk (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh, that's a good idea.  I've seen really dirty fans cause strange glitches and slowdowns.

Adam


----------



## opnet (Jan 6, 2011)

A really hope that it's not a hardware issue, but it's probably not a coincidence that this started right after I took my rig apart to clean out all the dust. I'm downloading openarena but my isp is throttling my downloads for some reason so once it's finished I'll try it.

dmesg has a whole bunch of repetitions of this:

```
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading RV730/RV740 Microcode
info: [drm] Resetting GPU
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
info: [drm] Resetting GPU
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

Before you go on, remove the card, inspect the fan blades and power connector, press down on anything in a socket, then reconnect it.  AGP and PCIE slots have those latches, but they're not a guarantee.

PS: when I stare at that image above and cross my eyes, should I be able to see a gorilla fighting a shark in 3D?


----------



## opnet (Jan 6, 2011)

hahaha, I'm pretty sure it's a boat. Anyways, I looked at everything and it all seems to be fine, and I was also able to boot a linux live cd just fine a minute ago which I think means it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## opnet (Jan 7, 2011)

Well this is interesting. I just tried switching to ttyv3 and my system crashed, but when it restarted the vesa drivers worked. of course my first reaction was to try the radeon drivers but then it completely froze so I had to do a hard reset.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

Still sounds like hardware.  If you hadn't been able to run Linux, I'd be 99% sure.  As it is... something has to be wrong with the FreeBSD xorg install.  Or maybe interrupts?


----------



## opnet (Jan 7, 2011)

hrm, yeah I'm not sure. I'm getting kind of desperate and I'm not sure if this is frowned upon in the forums but I'll give the person who can solve this $20 via paypal.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

Did you try the twm test with openarena?  If that works, it means your xorg install is fine and it's the window manager at fault.


----------



## opnet (Jan 7, 2011)

Download was taking too long and I needed to check if everything was hooked up right, but now that you reminded me I've started the download again and will try it once it finishes


----------



## adamk (Jan 7, 2011)

Does your computer's BIOS have any GART settings?  Is this a PCIe or an AGP card?

Adam


----------



## opnet (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about my BIOS and there's a couple people connected to my box right now using it as a proxy so I can't power down. I tried openarena in twm and it worked, just gameplay was pretty lagged.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2011)

You still have pixman-0.16.  Add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf and update pixman, xorg-server, and xf86-video-ati.  Maybe others: dri, libdrm, can't think what else.


----------



## opnet (Jan 8, 2011)

After I tried openarena I realized that I was still using the vesa drivers, so I changed it back over to radeon drivers but forgot to delete the .xinitrc file, so it started openbox, but that's just the thing, it started just fine. I'm not sure what I did but now it works. Thanks for all the help anyways.


----------

